# can't find a battery



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't know if any of you have had to replace your battery yet, but strangely, Wal-Mart, Checker auto, and Autozone have no replacement battery part number listed in their system. What's up with that? It's just a battery. Guess I will be going to the stealership.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

You can order a top post battery from Optima, Odyssey, or go with a dry lead race battery in which case it will come with its own bracket. If you can't find one at a car parts store, try marine batteries. They are suited just fine for automotive use and usually have a longer warranty.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I went with the Optima Yellow top. you just need to bend one of the terminals to fit.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Optima all the way!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

You can go to www.acdelco.com and search for a local battery distributor in your zip to locate the 85H7YR,,,, but it may have to be ordered. In checking Sears to see if they had a Diehard that fit,,, it was also a no go. 

Another step is to measure yours and match the CCA rating with one that has the same dimensions with either top posts or dual post terminal connections.

Red Beard


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Don't forget..... The battery falls under the 3/36 warranty. Just in case your warranty hasn't expired.

There has to be a cross-reference list from Delco.

Factories never put the best in a car.... Delco's best ranks at the top with other batteries. I swear by Delco Batteries. (the top of the line ones)*


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

*battery*

Go to PEP BOYS,, but if your car is still under warrany,, bring it back to the dealer


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

StangStalker said:


> I went with the Optima Yellow top. you just need to bend one of the terminals to fit.


Do you have any pictures of what you had to bend? I'd rather not bend things if I don't have to but I can't find a battery anywhere aside from the dealer. Those Optima's were 170.00 though... Any idea how many CCA those OEM batteries are?


----------



## EZ SPEED (May 21, 2007)

I have Optima red tops in all my cars :cheers


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I got an Interstate Battery tonight - 97.00 installed. It's an MTP -24F with 800 CCA.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

EZ SPEED said:


> I have Optima red tops in all my cars :cheers


 That will match my goat!


----------



## mikew211 (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a 2005 GTO & faced the same problem & there is also no listing for the 2005 corvette either which I thought would be the same. Maybe this will help some of you, Here's what I did:

Called my local stealership & found they want $150 for the stock AC Delco battery that lasted only 3 years. Yea, right....Unlikely. So Plan B:

Measured my stock battery: 8 3/4" x 6 1/2" x 8". CCA (Cold Cranking Amps)= 600.

Keep in mind, you can go above the stock CCA of 600 & it does not matter, but you can't go below 600. 

I then went back to Wal Mart with a tape measure & found that the MAXX-35N (640 CCA, $76) was the closest fit (about an inch longer) which is OK because the GTO has plenty of room in the battery compartment. Installed battery in 10 minutes, fired it up & hit the road. Done.

If you don't like Wal Mart batteries you can go to Interstate & use the following:
MTP-86 (CCA 640) $117.00 in Northwest NJ. I called Interstate direct, they have a distribution center a mile from my home & the guy worked with me to find this battery however it measures 9 1/16" x 8" x 6 7/8" which is a bit larger than the stock & Wal Mart batteries but it should still fit. I would have purchased the Interstate simply for the 5-year warranty & better price than the dealership but money is a huge consideration for me at the time of purchase.

So here is two (2) options for you if you don't want to spend over $200 for the Optima racing battery:

Wal Mart MAXX-35N -----> $76.00 w/ 3-year warranty
Interstate Batteries: MTP-86 ------->$117.00 w/ 5-year warranty 

I must say the Wal Mart battery is working superb & with the added 40 CCA cranks SO MUCH better than the stock battery which was obviously too weak for the LS2 motor.

Hope this helps! Go GTO!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You sure the dealer didn't quote you that price on Delco's Professional Battery? At last I was quoted a price it was like 120.00.

Professional Battery | Batteries | Parts Information | ACDelco

*ACDelco Professional Series Battery Limited Warranty*

ACDelco, General Motors Corporation, warrants to the original retail purchaser a new replacement Professional battery for 60, 72, and 84 months (depending on series) from the date of purchase when used in private passenger car and light-truck applications.

This warranty statement is attached to the label of the ACDelco 5YR, 6YR, and 7YR Professional and Professional Platinum battery series.

Effective April 1, 2006 ACDelco increased its free replacement limited warranty period on the 6YR and 7YR Professional. For consumers that purchase a 6YR Professional battery on or after April 1, 2006 the free replacement limited warranty period goes from 18 months free replacement to 30 months free replacement*. *For consumers that purchase the 7YR Professional on or after April 1, 2006 the free replacement limited warranty period goes from 24 months to 50 months free replacement*.*
For Purchases Prior to 4/1/06 Battery Series Total Months of Warranted Service Standard Warranty (No Charge Period) Adjusted Service Pro-Rata Period
Professional 5YR 60 18 19th thru 60th month
Professional 6YR 72 18 19th thru 72nd month
Professional 7YR 84 24 25th thru 84th month
*Professional Platinum 7YR 84 36 37th thru 84th month
Effective 4/1/06 Battery Series Total Months of Warranted Service Standard Warranty (No Charge Period) Adjusted Service Pro-Rata Period
Professional 5YR 60 18 19th thru 60th month
Professional 6YR 72 30 31st thru 72nd month
Professional 7YR 84 50 51st thru 84th month
*Professional Platinum 7YR 84 50 51st thru 84th month

*With pro-rata adjustment for remaining warranty period.

If a consumer does not have their bill of sale the battery date code of December 1, 2005 or later can be used to substantiate the warranty.


----------

